# First Timer



## mccarma (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey everyone!

I'm looking to buy my very first snowblower tomorrow after buying my first house this summer.

I live in St.John's, Newfoundland and Labrador. Our winters last usually from December/Jan-April/May. The snow is usually wet and heavy and can sometimes freeze solid depending on how soon the rain comes after it snows. It can get pretty wild here.

I've had my eye on a few options, and I think this weekend is the time to pull the trigger because of a few sales.

1) CRAFTSMAN®/MD 24'' Dual-Stage Snowblower With EZ Steer - Sears | Sears Canada

2) TORO | Toro Power Max 724 OE Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snowblower | Home Depot Canada

3) Ariens | Compact 24 Inch 2-Stage Sno-Thro Snowblower | Home Depot Canada


Thoughts?


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Based purely on what I have learned on this forum, I think that you will see the members advising you against the Craftsman, for overall quality and expected trouble-free longevity. The Toro and the Ariens are both still recognized as quality machinery. You may have also noticed that there's lots of members here running machines that are several decades old that just refuse to die (the snowblowers I mean ). Depending on your mechanical ability you can certainly go that route for much less dinero.
Good luck.
Larry.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yep, scratch the craftsman off the list..

Of the remaining two, Toro and Ariens, both brands are very well respected, and either machine will serve you well. 

Starting this year, Toros are now made in Mexico.
Ariens are still made in the USA.
Both have engines made in China.

I would lean toward Ariens as being slightly better, but thats a matter of opinion.
For the most part, you wont go wrong either way..
Then it comes down to features..what do you like, what dont you like..

Like choosing between a Ford or a Chevy, "test drive" both and see which one fits you the best..

Scot


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Carma, Save the $100 bill and get the Toro with the joy stick. They make a great machine and I personally think the Ariens compacts are over priced.
Tiny wheels. The light may be something you want that the Ariens has.
I wouldn't consider the Craftsman to be in the same league. Very thin metal.


----------



## mccarma (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

Are there any other suggestions? There are some Troy-built ones at Canadian Tire too, but the 24" one is $1050, are they the same as Toro?

Also, what about the Husqvarna 924hv?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The Troy-Bilt and the Craftsman are both made by MTD.

A slight step up in price on the Ariens and the Toro will get you the easy steering system each manufacturer uses. I find being able to turn without dragging the machine around quite helpful. If you are looking to save a bit of money Ariens makes a cheaper brand called Sno-Tek.


----------



## mccarma (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Shryp! I'm trying to keep it under $1000 to please the boss


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Dave, Shryp makes a good point if you're willing to go away from your original list. IMO, the Sno Tek's are hands above the Troy Built and Craftsman line that you are considering. They have the exact same gauge steel in the bucket and tractor housing....just painted black.
STAY away from the 20" model as it only has one speed forward. The 24 and 28's are basically black Ariens.
www.homedepot.com/p/Sno-Tek-24-in-Two...Snow.../202222489‎


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Troy Bilt made wonderful garden tillers back in the day. Stay away from *anything else* that has the Troy Bilt name on it because that's the only thing Troy Bilt about . Company was bought out years ago and now the stuff is pretty much throw away....k.
Buy either Toro or Ariens. Maybe even Snapper.


----------



## mccarma (Nov 15, 2013)

So would this be a viable option?

SnoTek | Sno-Tek 24, 120v Electric Start, 24 Inch Clearing Width, Six Speed Snowblower | Home Depot Canada


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

mccarma said:


> So would this be a viable option?
> 
> SnoTek | Sno-Tek 24, 120v Electric Start, 24 Inch Clearing Width, Six Speed Snowblower | Home Depot Canada


I haven't used one myself, but I think the worst thing I heard about them was someone complained that the new ones were better than his from a year or 2 ago. They added remote deflector after he bought his.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

hope I can help you out on the snow-tek 24. I have used mine 3 times in the last 2 years, because lack of snow. first time was 6 in and the last 2 times were 4 in. I thought it did pretty good for a less expensive snow blower and it was in my budget. are you going to blow snow at night then I wood go for a light on it. look at the review and then look at the snow blower and decide witch one. there is a video on utube about the snow-tek that you can watch. hope this helps you out.good luck.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, got any friends in MI or NY, or WI or any other border state
$200 bucks more than a US model. Like I said, a light might be something that makes you not like it. I think they're a good deal, though.
SnoTek | Sno-Tek 24, 120v Electric Start, 24 Inch Clearing Width, Six Speed Snowblower | Home Depot Canada
Sno-Tek 24 in. Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower-920402 at The Home Depot


----------



## GCJenks (Oct 13, 2013)

One thing I think you should consider is where you are looking to purchase your machine. I would suggest a local independent dealer. I just bought an Ariens Deluxe 28 + from my closest dealer and they were cheaper than Home Depot, better service and are delivering it to my home an hour away. I don't know how far away these guys are from you but I would start there or a local Toro dealer. Atlantic Trailer & Equipment


----------



## mccarma (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion of checking local dealers, never even really occured to me.

The Atlantic place has the Ariens 24" but it's $1299. Must be the professional one?

There was another local place that sells Toro, but the smallest one they have is the Power Max 826. It's $949 though so I might pull the trigger on that one.

Thoughts?


----------



## mccarma (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm the proud new owner of a Toro Power Max 726. Can't wait to see how it is when the first snow comes.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and suggestions! I'm glad I went with a local business who can service the machine here and have been so for years.

Will report back after the first time I use it.


----------



## GCJenks (Oct 13, 2013)

I found that I couldn't make a good decision sitting at my computer and had to go talk to some people that deal with these things everyday. Wouldn't hurt to go see him and see if he doesn't have some other models not listed on the website or if he would price match HD.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Good for you mccarma! How about a couple of photos of your new iron?


----------



## mccarma (Nov 15, 2013)

The business was called Fun n' Fast. Got it for $50 less than Home Depot, and they are going to deliver it fully gassed and oiled for me ready to go for free. Home Depot wouldn't even come close to that.

I love that I don't have to fool around with the chute by hand, the joy stick seems like it works really well. Plus the fact that fnf will service it right here in town.

Hope it works out well! Will post some pics when I get it.


----------



## GCJenks (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Grats on your new Toro.


----------

